# KYB AGX struts rattle in rear



## ikon240 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey all...
Searching.... Searching... nada.

I discovered that the massive rattle i get in the rear of my 95 240sx, which i upgraded to the KYB AGX adjustable struts, is caused by the top of the piston rattling in the strut mount hole. Metal against Metal = loud noises over every #$%ing bump. i saw something about the size of the hole being different than the size of the piston and this seems to be the exact case... 18mm versus 20mm.

I need a polyeurethane bushing that fits in the 20mm rear strut insulator/mount hole and will allow the 18mm piston to travel freely and without noise through the inner diameter of the bushing. I checked a few KYB sources but didn't find a replacement strut insulator for the rear (only for the front).

I found some rubber PCV valve grommets that happened to fit perfectly, but unfortunately they wore out. Sans grease, lifetime = 1 hour befor the rattle returned. With grease, 4 hours

The difference between a loud clack and none when going over bumps is tremendous. Can someone please steer me in the right direction? Thanks in advance!!!!!!
__________________


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

i dont know if this would work or not, and is kinda ghetto i guess...maybe i wrap around with duct tape ??


----------



## ikon240 (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought about trying to wrap something around the shaft, but i would have to think that if the piston movement wears out a rubber grommet that it would quickly dispose of tape. Also, the grommet worked well while it lasted because it filled the gap on all sides... you would have to use a lot of tape to get the same effect. 

I just have to think that something is supposed to go there, or the mount should be replaceable by kyb. Anyone at least have a good photo or diagram of what the rear setup should look like? Of course my OE is stored 6 hours from where I am currently. All (helpful) comments are appreciated!! thanks.


----------

